# 1937 Hawthorne Zep



## Denso (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi gang,

Well, I squeezed the trigger on this awesome ballooner.  It rides great.  Just beautiful lines and thick metal.  Really sweet.  Here are some pics.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Suhhhwweet. I really dig it and wouldn't do anything to it except ride the snot out of it!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 2, 2010)

One of the best bikes on the ride Sunday!


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 2, 2010)

Gotta love original bikes! That thing is killer.......


----------



## 53Phantom (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome bike man ! Clean it up and ride it as-is.


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 3, 2010)

Beautiful man,Good for you. The o/g pinstriping is awesome.

Pat


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 3, 2010)

Great bicycle -- I was tempted myself -- I was going to check it out closer on the ride -- got way side tracked on the approach to look at her again on the ride when we were up at the light house -- hope to see it again -- enjoy it -- hard to find those in any condition --


----------



## TruBug (Dec 10, 2016)

Do you still own that Beauty! I'm in the middle of a 37 Zep Rebuild, would like to ask you a couple of questions, I know this is from 6 yrs ago., you get no answers, if you ask no question !!
Thanks Joe


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 10, 2016)

Me and Hawthorne's go together like peas n carrots.


----------



## Denso (Dec 11, 2016)

Sorry, bike sold and shipped to the midwest about 3.5 years ago.


----------

